# So I want to learn to use Profoto lights. What should I know?



## iso79 (Jun 18, 2012)

Having been a strobist speedlight/alien bees light user I want to upgrade my game and learn how to use Profo lights. I plan on renting and trying them before dropping the cash to invest in the system. A friend of mine recommended I rent an Acute 1200 pack and some heads. Is the Profoto system easy to use without prioer knowledge? I know pocket wizards are built into them but can you any other triggers (i.e. Cybersyncs) via sync port to trigger them? Do all the heads work with every pack or certain ones? Anything else I should I know?


----------



## Tayvin (Jun 18, 2012)

I know this doesn't answer your question, but why do you want to use strobes over monolights?


----------



## iso79 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> I know this doesn't answer your question, but why do you want to use strobes over monolights?



Is that supposed to be a trick question?


----------



## Tayvin (Jun 18, 2012)

iso79 said:


> Tayvin said:
> 
> 
> > I know this doesn't answer your question, but why do you want to use strobes over monolights?
> ...



LOL. Not at all. I'm just curious about why many people choose to purchase power pack strobes over self-contained monolights? Strobes/power packs are very expensive and if your power pack goes out - your strobes don't work. If your monolight goes out - you just replace it with another monolight.

Ten years ago photographers would buy strobes over monolights because of recycle time, flash duration, color temp consistency, and a few other things. But now monolights do nearly all those things as well as strobes for a fraction of the cost. I will say monolights still don't have the recycle time of strobes.

Just asking what your motivation is in buying strobes over monolights?


----------



## iso79 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, well mostly for the quality of the light and refresh time.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol, I still use my ancient Novatron monolight m500's from like 2002. They just have a dial for power and HI-Low switch. 

I like to chimp for studio lighting and using my histogram. Lightmeters slow me down IMO.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 22, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> Just asking what your motivation is in buying strobes over monolights?



Because I got a good deal on a 880ws pack w/4 heads, stands, umbrellas used


----------

